# Can a 2007 tundra double cab 4x4 handle breckenridge CO snow?



## rthomas1787 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi I was just wondering about what you guys think the tundra with a plow can handle. Do you think my 2007 tundra double cab 4x4 handle breckenridge CO snow. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Plow with the storm.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Breckenridge, CO is a nice challenge. I think you could prep your truck with the basics:

1) I would go with a 29HDW 7'6" ~ 570#.
2) Tire Sizes Stock are 255/70/18, 275/65/18 or 275/55/20. All are ~ 32" Tall. Stick with the 255/70/18 size and if you have the 20s, find the 18s. Hankook I Pike RW11 are available in this size, and are Dedicate Winter Tires which ARE SPIKEABLE!
3) Add a decent amount of Ballast. I'd ask Basher what he recommends. I'm sure he would suggest an Electric V Box Spread depending upon the length of your Bed.
4) Upgrade your suspension with some Timbrens and maybe adjusting torsion bars are a suspension kit to help level the additional heft.

Make sure your truck has the accesory oil coolers, etc. I say give it a try...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Tundra's are Coil Sprung so just add some Spacers. You'll be fine, plow with the storm. Your truck comes Standard with a lot of great features like tranny coolers, large differentials, brakes, etc to help you handle a regular duty/heavy duty plow. Have at it!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;865797 said:


> The new Tundra's are Coil Sprung so just add some Spacers. You'll be fine, plow with the storm. Your truck comes Standard with a lot of great features like tranny coolers, large differentials, brakes, etc to help you handle a regular duty/heavy duty plow. Have at it!


There is a fella on here with an 8 foot X-Blade on his Tundra, its pretty gross I think its Loni something.


----------



## SNOW DEPARTMENT (Nov 14, 2009)

I ran a 2008 Tundra Dbl TRD with Timbrens and a Snow-Way 29hd last year in Chicago. Worked great. No problems. Bring on Breck.

Gotta have the Timbrens....


----------

